# White House Buzzing About FBI Investigation of Clinton



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

When mum is the word from the lamestream media, you know that something is up.



> "well, there are three things people are keying off of. There's a lot of chatter amongst FBI agents, many of whom have never been big fans of the Clintons, but a lot of FBI agents seem to be saying something is happening here. Second is, from a legal point of view, you look at some of the recent developments we've talked about here on the program, it's hard to see how the Justice Department, the FBI, doesn't want to interview Secretary Clinton. And that interview alone, short of an indictment, short of anything else, that would be a huge political development and would undermine confidence in some Democrats in the notion of going forward with Secretary Clinton. And the last thing is, there are some people in the White House are starting to talk about this. It's not clear whether they know what's happening or it's just their intuition but the body language among some Obama administration officials is, this is more serious and something is going to happen. Again, the timing of it could be if not cataclysmic pretty bad for Secretary Clinton if Senator Sanders is still alive."


Halperin: White House Buzzing About FBI Investigation of Hillary Clinton | The Weekly Standard

Halperin: 'Hard to See How' DOJ, FBI 'Doesn't Want to Interview' Hillary - Breitbart

Hillary Clinton's worst nightmare: Hint -- it's not Bernie Sanders | Fox News


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

and Uncle Joe is out there boasting about the DemoCrap candidates being the best EVER .....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

All I have heard is the extremely high character of the FBI Director, James Comey. I see an indictment being recommended and hear that asking for an interview is usually a precursor to indictment.

Issa: FBI Director Would Like to Indict Hillary Clinton for Email


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I feel a biggggggggggggggggg bust is about to happen.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Not going to happen,Obama will bail her out to save the Democratic Party, there's a lot of uninformed voters out there that will blindly follow. Just an opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The FBI can investigate until it is blue in the face, but it is up to Loretta Lynch to run with the ball they create for her.
I just do not see that happening.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it was GOP = toast. When your a democrat its different. Hilldabeast and her henchmen can not be locked up long enough as punishment as far as I am concerned.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. If there was any Justice in the Justice Department or White House..Lois Learner would be in jail. I predict Obummer will cover her tracks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. If there was any Justice in the Justice Department or White House..Lois Learner would be in jail. I predict Obummer will cover her tracks.


Fair enough to say, but why would he do it given his hatred for her and that Biden could stand a decent chance as the DNC nominee given most delegates are not committed to Clinton?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Fair enough to say, but why would he do it given his hatred for her and that Biden could stand a decent chance as the DNC nominee given most delegates are not committed to Clinton?


Did she not publicly say she would put the 12th Imam on the Supreme Court? Giving and taking bribes is a way of life with the Clinton clan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When hillary is indicted I hope I am standing lest the monkey's flying out of my butt get hampered by whatever chair I am sitting upon...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess that I am crazy, but I see the FBI recommending indictment and putting the DOJ in a position to indict or face a govt corruption scandal beyond Watergate.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I guess that I am crazy, but I see the FBI recommending indictment and putting the DOJ in a position to indict or face a govt corruption scandal beyond Watergate.


you got it guy - that FBI director is not the guy to nose ring much less try to lead around .... the San Bernadino muslim cover up Obammy tried didn't float much pass the shoreline ....

he'll have to put the whole mess to the public and give Clinton & the Obammy Bunch a black eye .... the DemoCraps won't be looking at real justice here - they'll claim it's a Republican political move


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Even if Hillary gets arrested and convicted she will get a pardon from Obama on his way out the door.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not care if Clinton gets convicted, just publically destroyed and goes away with no WH in her future.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I guess that I am crazy, but I see the FBI recommending indictment and putting the DOJ in a position to indict or face a govt corruption scandal beyond Watergate.


Good in theory.
But this would be dragged out by Clinton lawyers for years. Long after the low information and the "gimme gimme" voters have elected her.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good in theory.
> But this would be dragged out by Clinton lawyers for years. Long after the low information and the "gimme gimme" voters have elected her.


The damage will be done prior to the election, hence all the talk from Bloomberg running, Biden regretting not running.....the DNC is trying to hold together a sinking ship while quietly putting together plan B for when Clinton is not the nomination. Sanders is unelectable.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"When all is said and done, more will be said than done"


----------

